# È morto Sinisa Mihajlovic



## 7vinte (16 Dicembre 2022)

Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.

La lettera della famiglia 

La moglie Arianna, con i figli Viktorija, Virginia, Miroslav, Dusan e Nikolas, la nipotina Violante, la mamma Vikyorija e il fratello Drazen, nel dolore comunicano la morte ingiusta e prematura del marito, padre, figlio e fratello esemplare, Sinisa Mihajlovic".

"Uomo unico professionista straordinario, disponibile e buono con tutti - prosegue il comunicato della famiglia Mihajlovic -. Coraggiosamente ha lottato contro una orribile malattia. Ringraziamo i medici e le infermiere che lo hanno seguito in questi anni, con amore e rispetto, in particolare la dottoressa Francesca Bonifazi, il dottor Antonio Curti, il Prof. Alessndro Rambaldi, e il Dott. Luca Marchetti. Sinisa resterà sempre con noi. Vivo con tutto l'amore che ci ha regalato"


----------



## kYMERA (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.


Riposa in pace.
Bravissima persona per quello che si poteva vedere.
Dispiace tanto, lo ricorderò con piacere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2022)

Sto veramente male a questa notizia.

Oggi non mi sento di scrivere più.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Poverino. Queste malattie maledette illudono che puoi farcela e poi ti rigettano nell'inferno più totale. R.I.P. ed un abbraccio alla famiglia.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.


RIP

Purtroppo ero pessimista da tempo sulla vicenda, non ci si riesce a credere che sia accaduto ad un omone come lui.
Era giovane.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.


Dio mio mi dispiace tantissimo  
RIP Mister


----------



## Manue (16 Dicembre 2022)

Rip, 
mi dispiace veramente tanto.


----------



## diavolo (16 Dicembre 2022)

Un guerriero.Ciao Mister.


----------



## Devil man (16 Dicembre 2022)

dio santissimo...


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.



Enorme Sinisa. Enorme.

RIP.


----------



## Giofa (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.


Purtroppo la sensazione era che prima o poi dovesse arrivare questa orrenda notizia.
Spiace davvero tanto


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.


Che sofferenza, ma me lo aspettavo da mesi. 
Ora per fortuna non soffre più.
Sempre rispetto e gratitudine per il mister, uomo serio e tutto d'un pezzo in un calcio imbastardito, unica luce in panca negli anni bui a cavallo di metà anni '10.


----------



## Albijol (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.



L unico mister della Banter Era che stava facendo qualcosa di importante con una squadra di scappati di casa. Rip


----------



## Maravich49 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Non ci posso credere.
Mi dispiace tantissimo.


----------



## Kaw (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.


Qualche giorno fa erano uscite voci sui social, purtroppo si sapeva che fosse imminente.
Che sia maledetto il cancro...


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2022)

E' brutto da dirsi perchè ogni club è libero di prendere le decisioni che ritiene migliori, però credo che a Bologna un pò lo abbiano sulla coscienza.


----------



## Gamma (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.


Purtroppo era nell'aria già da tempo, soprattutto nei giorni scorsi.

Uno degli uomini di calcio passati per la fogna interista che stimavo di più.
Uomo con due cosiddetti non indifferenti che ha affrontato quella brutta battaglia a modo suo, a viso aperto.


R.I.P Sinisa, un grande.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.



Dispiace davvero. Un galantuomo come pochi.


----------



## chicagousait (16 Dicembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Riposa in pace.
> Bravissima persona per quello che si poteva vedere.
> Dispiace tanto, lo ricorderò con piacere.


Non ci voglio credere

È durato tre anni, come è durato mio zio che l'ottava con la stessa malattia


----------



## Giangy (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.


Caspita, non mi aspettavo proprio una notizia simile. Mi dispiace parecchio.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.


inutile scrivere del dispiacere che sto provando, lo proviamo tutti..


----------



## Milo (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ciao Mister…

mancherai tanto nel mondo del calcio…

condoglianze alla famiglia


----------



## 7vinte (16 Dicembre 2022)

Purtroppo con questo tipo di malattie difficile uscirne. A mio papà trovarono il tumore a marzo 2018, venne meno a ottobre 2020. Inizialmente sembrava curabile, infatti nonostante facesse la chemio, da ottantenne, continuava a uscire, guidare, andava in campagna, ecc. Nel febbraio 2019 ci dissero che era guarito. Dopo qualche mese però spuntarono le metastasi e da lì fu un peggioramento continuo, anche se il peggioramento vero avvenne, con un inizio al tempo del lockdown, in estate 2020. Gli ultimi giorni furono di vera agonia.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...


.


----------



## egidiopersempre (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...


mi spiace tantissimo, come a tutti, immagino.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Io voglio ricordarlo così


----------



## TheKombo (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...


Non ci sono parole.
Buon viaggio mister


----------



## Giofa (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' brutto da dirsi perchè ogni club è libero di prendere le decisioni che ritiene migliori, però credo che a Bologna un pò lo abbiano sulla coscienza.


Io invece son dell'idea che l'hanno protetto e rispettato, anche a costo di essersi preso insulti e offese.
Pensiero personale ovviamente


----------



## jacky (16 Dicembre 2022)

Un grandissimo.
Un uomo vero.


----------



## Snake (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...



proprio l'altro giorno pensavo all'epilogo peggiore dopo aver letto la notizia di Vialli, uno ci spera sempre ma in fondo purtroppo sappiamo poi come va a finire


----------



## ROQ (16 Dicembre 2022)

RIP, boh è come se fosse morto uno di famiglia


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Purtroppo con questo tipo di malattie difficile uscirne. A mio papà trovarono il tumore a marzo 2018, venne meno a ottobre 2020. Inizialmente sembrava curabile, infatti nonostante facesse la chemio, da ottantenne, continuava a uscire, guidare, andava in campagna, ecc. Nel febbraio 2019 ci dissero che era guarito. Dopo qualche mese però spuntarono le metastasi e da lì fu un peggioramento continuo, anche se il peggioramento vero avvenne, con un inizio al tempo del lockdown, in estate 2020. Gli ultimi giorni furono di vera agonia.


Io dal 2018 ad oggi, ho perso 6 persone a me care tra la mia famiglia e quella della mia ragazza.
Alla settima temo, ahimè, manchi solo qualche mese.
Ormai ho un callo alto 10 centimetri e una corazza di 50.

Nessuno ha manco combattuto, tutti morti nel giro di qualche mese.

Purtroppo ci vuole un gran culo per sfangarla, c'è poco da girarci intorno.


----------



## Lo Gnu (16 Dicembre 2022)

Vederlo lottare così eroicamente come un leone mi dava l'impressione che avrebbe vinto lui, nonostante si vedeva quanto fosse provato.
A livello affettivo per me rimane uno dei giocatori iconici della serie A anni 90, (impossibile dimenticarsi delle punizioni alla Sinisa) che mi hanno fatto compagnia nelle domeniche di calcio.
È come se fosse andato via un "amico", seppur non l'abbia mai conosciuto.
Non so che dire, mi dispiace davvero tanto.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Dicembre 2022)

Se andate nel topic di Milan-Bologna leggerete un mio post in cui scrivo che non ci sarebbe stato un altro Milan-Bologna per lui,purtroppo sapevo di cosa stavo parlando.Le cose buone di questo sport spesso sono alcune persone,non tanto un pallone che rotola in porta e ti fa esultare,ecco,oggi va via una cosa buona di questo sport,tristezza enorme.


----------



## Prealpi (16 Dicembre 2022)

Notizia tremenda


----------



## peo74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...


Buon riposo Mister! Grande uomo e grandissima stima per te.. poi basta, solo rispettoso silenzio


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io dal 2018 ad oggi, ho perso 6 persone a me care tra la mia famiglia e quella della mia ragazza.
> Alla settima temo, ahimè, manchi solo qualche mese.
> Ormai ho un callo alto 10 centimetri e una corazza di 50.
> 
> ...


Il fatto è che ormai praticamente chiunque ha almeno un familiare o conoscente che si becca sta roba. Anch'io ho perso familiari ed amici, anche molto giovani.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ultimo vero allenatore dal post Allegri prima di Pioli.


----------



## Giek (16 Dicembre 2022)

Noooo
Mi dispiace tantissimo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se andate nel topic di Milan-Bologna leggerete un mio post in cui scrivo che non ci sarebbe stato un altro Milan-Bologna per lui,purtroppo sapevo di cosa stavo parlando.Le cose buone di questo sport spesso sono alcune persone,non tanto un pallone che rotola in porta e ti fa esultare,ecco,oggi va via una cosa buona di questo sport,tristezza enorme.



Sinisa era un uomo vero. Uno dei pochi in questo degrado che investe anche il calcio.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...


Ci aveva regalato l'ultimo derby vinto prima della doppietta di Ibra.
Grazie mister.
Personaggio iconico di un calcio che non c'è più.


----------



## danjr (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...


Spiace tantissimo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Il Milan oggi DEVE giocare con il lutto al braccio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Rip.
Grande uomo. Sempre nel mio cuore la sua esultanza nel derby 2016. Ciao Sini.


----------



## mil77 (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' brutto da dirsi perchè ogni club è libero di prendere le decisioni che ritiene migliori, però credo che a Bologna un pò lo abbiano sulla coscienza.


Da quello che si dice da Bologna è stato esonerato proprio x l'aggravarsi della malattia


----------



## mil77 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Milan oggi DEVE giocare con il lutto al braccio.


Confermato. Giochiamo con il lutto al braccio


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Rip.
> Grande uomo. Sempre nel mio cuore la sua esultanza nel derby 2016. Ciao Sini.



Come dimenticare


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Confermato. Giochiamo con il lutto al braccio



Mi sembra doveroso.


----------



## Mika (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...


Riposi in pace persona e uomo di sport che davvero apprezzavo


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2022)

grande dispiacere, l'ho apprezzato da quando vidi la finale del 1991 a Bari con il successo della sua Stella Rossa
l'altro giorno era stato fotografato con Zeman a una presentazione, pensavo stesse gestendo la malattia.

anche quando venne al Milan apprezzai il suo discorso quando disse di non essere un paraculo e di non aver mai tifato per il Milan, ma che da allenatore si sarebe impegnato al massimo ugualmente.
forse è stato l'unico allenatore degno di nota di parecchi anni di declino fino a Pioli


----------



## Kaw (16 Dicembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che ormai praticamente chiunque ha almeno un familiare o conoscente che si becca sta roba. Anch'io ho perso familiari ed amici, anche molto giovani.


Fino a qualche decennio fà, le patologie oncologiche erano considerate malattie rare. 
Oggi non è più così, sono aumentati i casi (solo in Italia più di 1000 nuove diagnosi al giorno), e si è abbassata l'età media in cui si manifestano.
Nonostante i progressi scientifici, la mortalità globale è sul 40% circa.
Poi ci sono tumori e tumori, la leucemia è sicuramente una delle peggiori in assoluto.


----------



## Milo (16 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io dal 2018 ad oggi, ho perso 6 persone a me care tra la mia famiglia e quella della mia ragazza.
> Alla settima temo, ahimè, manchi solo qualche mese.
> Ormai ho un callo alto 10 centimetri e una corazza di 50.
> 
> ...



Io ho una amica che lotta da 3 anni, ogni volta che mi scrive il suo ragazzo nonché grande amico, ho i brividi…


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Dicembre 2022)

Uomo gigante.. quasi fuori posto in questo calcio piccolo piccolo. 

Profondo rispetto per il carattere e lo spirito con cui ha affrontato la sua disavventura.. chi è stato accanto a persone che hanno dovuto affrontare esperienze analoghe sa quanto chi ha la forza di combattere come ha fatto Sinisa possa rendere più sopportabile per tutti il proprio ultimo viaggio. RIP


----------



## Marilson (16 Dicembre 2022)

mia nonna, che non ho mai conosciuto, mori' nel 1974 di leucemia. Non ci fu niente da fare, all'epoca la medicina non era pronta per affrontare questo problema, speravo Sinisa ce la facesse proprio per questo motivo, sapere che oggi questa terribile malattia si puo' sconfiggere. Sinisa purtroppo non ce l'ha fatta, ma molti altri si.. la speranza e' che un giorno si possa sconfiggere definitivamente.


----------



## Dexter (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...


Pace all'anima sua. Quando queste malattie capitano a persone così forti e vedi che non ce la fanno, fa paura...


----------



## enigmistic02 (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...


Uno dei simboli degli anni d'oro del calcio italiano. 
Quando da ragazzino giocavi su qualsiasi campo da calcio e c'era una punizione, Mihajlovic era uno dei primissimi riferimenti ispiratori.
Da mister me lo immagino carismatico e "padre putativo" di ogni suo ragazzo. 

La notizia mette profonda malinconia per ogni amante di questo sport. 
Addio Sinisa.


----------



## Route66 (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...


Buon riposo Guerriero e condoglianze alla sua famiglia.
Quando vedi che uno come lui con il fisico che aveva e con la possibilità di avere le migliori cure disponibili sul pianeta terra capisci che siamo proprio provvisori in questo mondo....
RIP


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2022)

Grande combattente Sinisa, professionista esemplare che non si è mai piegato al sistema fogna.
RIP.


----------



## R41D3N (16 Dicembre 2022)

Profondo dispiacere. Addio Sinisa, uomo vero come pochi!


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' brutto da dirsi perchè ogni club è libero di prendere le decisioni che ritiene migliori, però credo che a Bologna un pò lo abbiano sulla coscienza.


Io ho la sensazione che l'esonero sia stato per "liberarlo" dagli impegni e concentrarsi nella lotta più grande.


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Dicembre 2022)

RIP Sinisa. Mi dispiace tanto


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (16 Dicembre 2022)

riposa in pace
grazie per l esempio che hai dato di come si affrontano le difficoltà di qualsiasi tipo esse siano


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...


RIP SINISA UOMO VERO


----------



## Raryof (16 Dicembre 2022)

Al tempo sbagliai, nel 2015 lo vedevo come quel mister che era venuto per divertirsi e per godersi il Milan dopo anni di provincia e non capivo perché anche lui non fosse preso come tutti noi eccitati per la "faraonica" campagna acquisti, adesso lo capisco perfettamente, non c'era niente da giocarsi e aveva fatto benissimo a sbattersene e a godersi una panca meritata ma nel periodo peggiore, senza luce.
Come uomo del nostro calcio mancherà tantissimo, le sue punizioni mancine, il suo modo di porsi senza essere costruito, un grandissimo che verrà ricordato per tantissimo tempo per aver dato tanto allo sport ma non solo come sportivo o allenatore.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Dire che mi dispiaccia è dir poco.
L'ho sempre stimato come uomo, e l'ho apprezzato anche come allenatore in quella parentesi da noi. E' stato uno dei pochi, se non l'unico, a dare dignità ai nostri colori in quegli anni bui.


----------



## bmb (16 Dicembre 2022)

Notizia che mi disturba pesantemente. 

Ciao Mister.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Dicembre 2022)

non ci sono azzi,di fronte a certe malattie puoi avere tutti i soldi che vuoi permettendoti centri all'avanguardia,luminari,etc ma se devi morire non ci sono uscite di sicurezza

RIP


----------



## Aron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Mi dispiace molto.


----------



## David Drills (16 Dicembre 2022)

Per chi è abbastanza giovane... Approfittate di questa tragedia per pensare di diventare (possibili) donatori di midollo osseo entrando in ADMO...

Riposa in pace Sinisa


----------



## UDG (16 Dicembre 2022)

R. I. P. Sinisa


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...



Dispiace molto. Nella mia testa ho sempre avuto il pensiero che ce l'avrebbe fatta. Penso come me, molti altri. L'abbiamo visto sempre cazzuto. Purtroppo è andata male.

C'è anche Nergal, cantante dei Behemoth che ha combattuto contro la Leucemia ed è risucito a sconfiggerla.
Non bisogna mai mollare nella vita e bisogna crederci sempre, questo è l'unico modo per render giustizia a persone come Sinisa che non c'è l'hanno fatta. 

RIP


----------



## Sam (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...


Condoglianze alla famiglia


----------



## Milanoide (16 Dicembre 2022)

Peccato. Mi spiace molto.
La nostra risalita è cominciata con lui ed una fettina di scudetto dentro di me gliela ho dedicata.

Troppi veleni invisibili nella nostra vita quotidiana. Ricordiamocelo.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Dicembre 2022)

Tutte le società di calcio di ogni livello, altri club di sport diversi, tanti campioni, non solo di calcio ma di ogni sport, tanti personaggi extra calcio hanno speso una parola e ricordato Sinisa.

Tutti tranne una certa società che ha ritenuto di non scrivere nulla.

Ovviamente inutile ricordare quale sia questa società.

Maledetti schifosi figli di putt4na.


----------



## Sam (16 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tutte le società di calcio di ogni livello, altri club di sport diversi, tanti campioni, non solo di calcio ma di ogni sport, tanti personaggi extra calcio hanno speso una parola e ricordato Sinisa.
> 
> Tutti tranne una certa società che ha ritenuto di non scrivere nulla.
> 
> ...


Non possono scrivere niente.
Gli è stato detto "avete il diritto di rimanere in silenzio. Ogni cosa che direte potrà essere usata contro di voi in tribunale".


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...


Notizia terribile. 
Riposa in pace mister. 
Ora puoi sfidare maradona in cielo sulle punizioni. 
Mi mancherai. Uomo vero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2022)

Riguardavo il video in cui in lacrime annunciava la sua malattia, parlando di lei come un nemico da rispettare e da battere, assolutamente convinto di vincere la sfida.

Mi tocca profondamente l'anima. Anche la mia coraggiosa mamma che ho perso due anni fa ci diceva le stesse cose. Eravamo più disperati noi che lei, era lei che faceva coraggio a noi.
Un medico mi diceva che vincono loro, in ogni caso. L'energia, la voglia di vivere e la lotta del malato rendono dignitosa la vita stessa e la battaglia.


----------



## wildfrank (16 Dicembre 2022)

Molto dolore che voglio tenermi per me. Buon sonno Sinisa, non sarà lungo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Uno dei personaggi pubblici che mi ha fatto piangere.. 
mi dispiace tantissimo! RIP grande uomo! il paradiso è assicurato visto la sua infinita umiltà! Purtroppo questo triste giorno e venuto nel compleanno del Milan

Questo per me comporterà 2 sentimenti opposti


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tutte le società di calcio di ogni livello, altri club di sport diversi, tanti campioni, non solo di calcio ma di ogni sport, tanti personaggi extra calcio hanno speso una parola e ricordato Sinisa.
> 
> Tutti tranne una certa società che ha ritenuto di non scrivere nulla.
> 
> ...


Non ci darei peso, loro sono abituati all'infamia, ricordiamo il Mister e basta, lasciamo da parte le *****, non associamole in questo giorno triste per lo sport


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Dicembre 2022)

RIP


----------



## Didaco (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ciao Sinisa. Ti abbiamo voluto bene.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non ci darei peso, loro sono abituati all'infamia, ricordiamo il Mister e basta, lasciamo da parte le *****, non associamole in questo giorno triste per lo sport




Hai ragione.

Era solo per ribadire quanto siano infami da quelle parti.

Poi si incazzano quando le persone gioiscono delle loro sconfitte e dei loro guai.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Dicembre 2022)

RIP mister...


----------



## kekkopot (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace veramente tanto. 
Non dimenticherò mai quando disse una frase, riferita ad un giocatore che si lamentava di qualcosa "Quello che è difficile è alzarsi alle quattro di mattina per andare a lavoro alle sei e poi fare fatica ad arrivare a fine mese".
Grande uomo. R.I.P.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Era solo per ribadire quanto siano infami da quelle parti.
> 
> Poi si incazzano quando le persone gioiscono delle loro sconfitte e dei loro guai.


Parliamo pur sempre di "persone" che per pararsi il popò buttano gente dai ponti


----------



## mandraghe (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Parliamo pur sempre di "persone" che per pararsi il popò buttano gente dai ponti




Meglio postare Iniestelli che sbarca dall’aereo a Londra, vuoi mettere?

Sinisa ha affrontato la malattia con dignità, senza pretendere pelosa pietà o retorica inutile.

Le frasi di cordoglio e la sincera generale costernazione se le è meritate.

Ma, come dici, in quel letamaio diretto dagli Ovini sono robe inutili.

D’altronde parliamo di gente che ha festeggiato sguaiatamente una coppa vinta durante una strage.


----------



## Baba (16 Dicembre 2022)

Io ho quasi 30 anni e non mi era mai capitato di leggere della morte di un nostro allenatore che ho visto allenare e al quale ero molto affezionato. Oggi è la prima volta che mi scende una lacrima per qualcuno che ha fatto parte della nostra storia e che ci ha lasciati. Oggi per me è un giorno triste. Riposa in pace, grazie mister


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...


Azz. Fulmine a ciel sereno per me... 

Peccato.


----------



## evideon (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...



Un saluto commosso ad un Uomo vero, onesto e tutto d'un pezzo.
Ciao Sinisa sarai ricordato sempre come una delle cose belle del calcio. 
Sentite condoglianze alla famiglia.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...


L'ho saputo subito nel primo pomeriggio, un vero fulmine a ciel sereno.
Aveva superato egregiamente la prima parte della malattia qualche anno fa, avevo notato nel corso di quest'anno che sembrava più smagrito del solito e invecchiato in fretta ma lui stava sempre in panchina. Poi quando ha lasciato il Bologna la cosa ha cominciato a puzzarmi un pò eppure non erano uscite notizie allarmanti.

Mi spiace molto, lui era un gran lottatore e vedere che la malattia ha buttato già anche uno come lui oltre che triste fa paura.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

*Gianni Morandi a Sanremo Giovani: "Sono molto colpito. Lo avevo sentito da poco. Pensavo che sarebbe riuscito a vincere la battaglia".*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Dicembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace veramente tanto.
> Non dimenticherò mai quando disse una frase, riferita ad un giocatore che si lamentava di qualcosa "Quello che è difficile è alzarsi alle quattro di mattina per andare a lavoro alle sei e poi fare fatica ad arrivare a fine mese".
> Grande uomo. R.I.P.


Non è nata su una lamentela
ma su una frase di un giornalista
per la fascia da capitano di Benassi

22 anni non è facile...
e sinisa gli ha sganciato un bel sinistro

Grande Sinisa


----------



## folletto (16 Dicembre 2022)

Tanta tristezza, riposa in pace Sinisa


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ragazzi,siamo quì ad omaggiare,ricordare,commemorare un grande uomo e un grande sportivo,umile,onesto,tutto ciò che è lontano dallo status di quei vermi,unica società a non aver buttato giù nemmeno 2 righe.L'invito che faccio a tutti e di non infognare questo topic citando quei vermi.Noi siamo milanisti e tanto basta per differenziarci da quelli,il milanista avrebbe onorato Sinisa anche se non avesse mai allenato il Milan,perché il milanista porta dentro i valori che hanno caratterizzato Sinisa.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora: è morto Sinisa Mihajlovic. L'ex allenatore del Milan tra le altre stava affrontando la leucemia.
> 
> La lettera della famiglia
> 
> ...


mi dispiace tantissimo, lo stimavo molto, grande persona in un mondo pieno di pagliacci e falsi. 

non ci sono parole, solo lacrime.


----------



## Andris (16 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## Roten1896 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Difficile scrivere qualcosa, mi è piaciuto molto leggere tutti i post. 
Ne apprezzo e condivido tanti.
Ciao Sinisa.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


>



Zeman ha trattenuto a stento le lacrime.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2022)

non so cosa dire, mi dispiace molto.


----------



## sampapot (17 Dicembre 2022)

mi spiace...mi piaceva come persona....sentite condoglianze alla famiglia


----------



## sunburn (17 Dicembre 2022)

Che la terra ti sia lieve, Sinisa.


----------

